# penn 555 mag



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

im trying to put a knobby mag on my 555, does anyone know where i can buy the stuff i need? i know, i should probibly send it to someone to have it done, but when im not fishing, i love tinkering with my tackle, so i would like to do this myself.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Not hard to do at all, I did my 545 in about 10 minutes, and it made it VERY castable. Problem is gonna be finding the parts...Very worthwhile mod if you can get it together.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

try PM'ing blackbeard

he might have watcha need.



Jesse


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> try PM'ing blackbeard
> 
> he might have watcha need.
> 
> ...


I know he's got (had) the kits for the 545...mine is done stationary but i would love a knobby


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Barty b said:


> I know he's got (had) the kits for the 545...mine is done stationary but i would love a knobby


Yep, just found two that will fit a 555 and 545, you will need to swap the clicker over, otherwise it's a straight swap.

I will be over in mid November, if you want 'em send an e mail.

Barty - hope you have your style licked, the stick is bigger this year - LMAO

[email protected]


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Black Beard said:


> Barty - hope you have your style licked, the stick is bigger this year - LMAO


I think I just got called out


Bring one of the 545 sides, I still want it. And let me know so we can fish together...maybe I can show YOU something for a change


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

barty b said:


> I think I just got called out
> 
> 
> Bring one of the 545 sides, I still want it. And let me know so we can fish together...maybe I can show YOU something for a change



Dream on Dude!!!! LMAO

One is in the bag


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Black Beard said:


> Yep, just found two that will fit a 555 and 545, you will need to swap the clicker over, otherwise it's a straight swap.
> 
> I will be over in mid November, if you want 'em send an e mail.
> 
> ...


Neil,

I'll take the 555 endplate. I tried sending an e-mail to that effect earlier this afternoon, along with some other thoughts. That was the first message -- you responded to the second I sent. Also if you have an end plate for a 525 knobby I would be most appreciative as well. 

I predict the fishing will be top drawer during your stay.

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Black Beard said:


> Dream on Dude!!!! LMAO


I think I've been called out TWICE! 

Most definately, I see one helluva weekend coming...Fishing on saturday, Casting on Sunday!

:beer:CANT WAIT!


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> I think I've been called out TWICE!
> 
> Most definately, I see one helluva weekend coming...Fishing on saturday, Casting on Sunday!
> 
> :beer:CANT WAIT!


Doctors on Monday

Tom.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Hey barty, you know we got your back bro.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks allaround..But when it comes to the field and one of "The Drill Sargents" casting sessions, you better have thick skin. He will take everything you THINK you know about distance casting,chew it up,rip your head off and puke it down your neck hole!  It's great fun. No, Seriously,Neil is a wonderful instructor and his love of the sport and willingness to help others better themselves at it is truly admirable. We always have a good time even though he spanks our asses relentlessly.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Railroader said:


> Not hard to do at all, I did my 545 in about 10 minutes, and it made it VERY castable. Problem is gonna be finding the parts...Very worthwhile mod if you can get it together.


where did you find your parts? i tried BB but i guess i was too late. i have searched all over the internet, but i dont even know what the parts would be called?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

barty b said:


> Thanks allaround..But when it comes to the field and one of "The Drill Sargents" casting sessions, you better have thick skin. He will take everything you THINK you know about distance casting,chew it up,rip your head off and puke it down your neck hole!  It's great fun. No, Seriously,Neil is a wonderful instructor and his love of the sport and willingness to help others better themselves at it is truly admirable. We always have a good time even though he spanks our asses relentlessly.


Barty

Don't think a little sweet talk is gonna save your sorry A$$.

Oh hell, I am really looking forward to this years trip, so much canon fodder, so many opportunities........

The Drill Sergeant!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the room is getting smaller. and i feel the tension. where is everyone gonna go play this 'trip' ?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

ooeric said:


> the room is getting smaller. and i feel the tension. where is everyone gonna go play this 'trip' ?


Huh?


----------

